# Custom guitar companies worth giving credit to - GF Guitars



## HyVriD (May 3, 2012)

Dear all,

I have come across a great luthier situated in Portugal who's dedication and quality really amazed me, and felt like sharing him on this forum.

His Facebook page is the following:

https://www.facebook.com/gfguitars

Hereunder, one may find his works:





































Thanks all!

Dan


----------



## Mysticlamp (May 3, 2012)

that second picture...


----------



## HyVriD (May 3, 2012)

Mysticlamp said:


> that second picture...



so sexy :/


----------



## Quitty (May 3, 2012)

Looking great indeed!
All missing a string, though.


----------



## technomancer (May 3, 2012)

Interesting. What's your relationship to the company? I ask because somebody signing up exclusively to promote an unknown builder REALLY smells like badly-disguised spam


----------



## Empryrean (May 3, 2012)

Highly approve


----------



## Thrashmanzac (May 3, 2012)

anyone else worried about the back of that tele? apart from that, nice looking guitars


----------



## HyVriD (May 3, 2012)

technomancer said:


> Interesting. What's your relationship to the company? I ask because somebody signing up exclusively to promote an unknown builder REALLY smells like badly-disguised spam



Thought someone was going to ask that  I'm just a guitarist lol, dunno who the dude is. I live in Malta and have passed from a lot of incidents where I bought high end brands like gibsons and fenders, where quality was utter crap, sooo why not check this guy out, who has ACTUAL talent?

Hope this helps, and I didn't do this account to promote this guy. Just bought a jackson cow 7 string, and had some issues with it.


----------



## technomancer (May 3, 2012)

HyVriD said:


> Thought someone was going to ask that  I'm just a guitarist lol, dunno who the dude is. I live in Malta and have passed from a lot of incidents where I bought high end brands like gibsons and fenders, where quality was utter crap, sooo why not check this guy out, who has ACTUAL talent?
> 
> Hope this helps, and I didn't do this account to promote this guy. Just bought a jackson cow 7 string, and had some issues with it.



Cool. Have you played any of this guy's instruments?


----------



## Lorcan Ward (May 3, 2012)

I like the 7 string he's building.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (May 3, 2012)

Thrashmanzac said:


> anyone else worried about the back of that tele? apart from that, nice looking guitars


 whats wrong with the back?


----------



## HyVriD (May 3, 2012)

technomancer said:


> Cool. Have you played any of this guy's instruments?




Nope haha, but a friend of mine has  In fact he fell so in love with the guitar he tried that he's going to buy a custom one from the dude making these guitars. 

Most probably I'll be buying one (similar to the telecaster) as well, in a few months


----------



## aaron_rose (May 3, 2012)

excellent


----------



## skeels (May 3, 2012)

Spalted cedar top....


----------



## paulogrind (May 3, 2012)

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> whats wrong with the back?



+1. Can't see anything wrong with it either...

Anywho, I'm currently getting a custom 6-string built by GF Guitars: 1 piece mahogany body, 26.5" scale mahogany neck with bubinga fingerboard and maple binding. Had the unfinished guitar on my hands to check it out some weeks ago, and it already looks fantasticalicious!

Oh, and a little birdie told me he's coming up with a 27" 8 string guitar pretty soon. 

Keep your eyes peeled for this luthier, seriously.


----------



## HyVriD (May 3, 2012)

paulogrind said:


> +1. Can't see anything wrong with it either...
> 
> Anywho, I'm currently getting a custom 6-string built by GF Guitars: 1 piece mahogany body, 26.5" scale mahogany neck with bubinga fingerboard and maple binding. Had the unfinished guitar on my hands to check it out some weeks ago, and it already looks fantasticalicious!
> 
> ...



lucky arse  Could you post some pics here please ? I'd love to see it


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (May 3, 2012)

2 & 5


----------



## paulogrind (May 4, 2012)

HyVriD said:


> lucky arse  Could you post some pics here please ? I'd love to see it



Check the pics on his Facebook page and look for the "Untitled Album", you can see some of the progress on my custom


----------



## HyVriD (May 4, 2012)

paulogrind said:


> Check the pics on his Facebook page and look for the "Untitled Album", you can see some of the progress on my custom



Jesus that is one sexy guitar!


----------



## Onyx8String (May 4, 2012)

That second picture makes me like this:


----------



## paulogrind (May 4, 2012)

HyVriD said:


> Jesus that is one sexy guitar!



And the latest update on that sexy beast:







Still not finished, but getting there.


----------



## aaron_rose (May 4, 2012)

mmmmm babinga!


----------



## unclejemima218 (May 4, 2012)

good stuff! thanks for sharing!


----------



## TheBigGroove (May 4, 2012)

HyVriD said:


> Nope haha, but a friend of mine has  In fact he fell so in love with the guitar he tried that he's going to buy a custom one from the dude making these guitars.
> 
> Most probably I'll be buying one (similar to the telecaster) as well, in a few months



I can't say I don't dig the guitars, or finding new luthiers, but this just seems scripted and ridiculous to me...


----------



## HyVriD (May 5, 2012)

TheBigGroove said:


> I can't say I don't dig the guitars, or finding new luthiers, but this just seems scripted and ridiculous to me...



Lol scripted? Oh JEESH YES, I PHOTOSHOPPED THESE LOVELY GUITARS TO SCAM PEOPLE! GOsh ur such a genius! haha xD

I don't know this luthier, and next week I will be posting other luthiers, so prove im not scamming, happy kind sir? xD


----------



## TheBigGroove (May 9, 2012)

HyVriD said:


> Lol scripted? Oh JEESH YES, I PHOTOSHOPPED THESE LOVELY GUITARS TO SCAM PEOPLE! GOsh ur such a genius! haha xD
> 
> I don't know this luthier, and next week I will be posting other luthiers, so prove im not scamming, happy kind sir? xD



I'm apparently genius enough to see through your poorly disguised spam...


----------



## eddiewarlock (May 9, 2012)

I don't like how the last frets are so deep into the body.


Doesn't look like the job of a pro luthier...


----------



## amarshism (May 9, 2012)

His guitars look cool. Weird, this guy inboxed me last week.


----------



## sytraxiplague (May 9, 2012)

Just because someone claims their friend has played a guitar and they're getting one seems "staged"? lol. Obviously other users know of this luthier as well. Or maybe they're just alternate spam accounts of the first poster's. Lol. Really.

Anywho, cool looking guitars! The string retainers do look oddly spaced out on that Tele though.


----------



## MJS (May 9, 2012)

technomancer said:


> Have you played any of this guy's instruments?





HyVriD said:


> Nope haha, ...





HyVriD said:


> Lol scripted? Oh JEESH YES, I PHOTOSHOPPED THESE LOVELY GUITARS TO SCAM PEOPLE! GOsh ur such a genius! haha xD
> 
> I don't know this luthier, and next week I will be posting other luthiers, so prove im not scamming, happy kind sir? xD



So you registered on this forum just to promote a company that makes guitars that you've never played? Right.


----------



## HyVriD (May 22, 2012)

Looks like he finished some of the guitars


----------



## paulogrind (May 22, 2012)

Just logged in to update my custom's status, this one is coming home to papa tomorrow. Nice birthday present, I'd say.


----------



## HyVriD (May 22, 2012)

paulogrind said:


> Just logged in to update my custom's status, this one is coming home to papa tomorrow. Nice birthday present, I'd say.



Hey dude, could you post an honest review of the guitar ?


----------



## HyVriD (May 22, 2012)

MJS said:


> So you registered on this forum just to promote a company that makes guitars that you've never played? Right.



Nope, I want to promote other compaines which I TRIED. Apologies for not posting lately, but I'm really busy with respect to school assigments.

Oh and I made this account because I want to become a guitar reviewer 



TheBigGroove said:


> I'm apparently genius enough to see through your poorly disguised spam...



Dunno why you say it's spam man. I just posted guitars that I like, just like others do. No, i haven't tried his gear, but friends that I personally know tried his guitars, and they say they're bloody amazing. Apologies for looking like I'm a spammer, even though it's clearly not the case.



sytraxiplague said:


> Just because someone claims their friend has played a guitar and they're getting one seems "staged"? lol. Obviously other users know of this luthier as well. Or maybe they're just alternate spam accounts of the first poster's. Lol. Really.
> 
> Anywho, cool looking guitars! The string retainers do look oddly spaced out on that Tele though.



it wasn't staged sorry. I just posted a random company that i personally like, and got trusted friends who use it. As soon as I get mine, I'll post a video and an honest review 

Kind regards


----------



## Munch (May 22, 2012)

That's spalted cedar? That is so amazing looking.


----------



## MJS (May 23, 2012)

HyVriD said:


> Nope, I want to promote other compaines which I TRIED. Apologies for not posting lately, but I'm really busy with respect to school assigments.
> 
> Oh and I made this account because I want to become a guitar reviewer



Registering just to promote companies is spamming, whether it's one or several. You should be paying for advertising if that's what you're here to do. 

Not to mention, you have to actually play a guitar before you can review it, so you're off to a horrible start as a "guitar reviewer." You already said you haven't played these and yet here you are promoting them. That doesn't make any sense.

I can't think of a legit reason to join a forum just to promote a company you have zero experience with.


----------



## paulogrind (May 23, 2012)

Ok people, relax. I can see why this got some of you somewhat suspicious. But, personally, I'm not here to advertise anything or anyone, nor would I gain anything from it. 

I was actually going to post some NGD pics by myself, but since I saw a topic on the builder was already open, I just went along with it. And since I am *actually *going to get my hands on a guitar built by this luthier, I'll be able to post an objective review soon.


----------



## Quitty (May 23, 2012)

I think it's all cool - so long as you people understand that the continued existence and development of this thread will make people think twice before ordering from said company because this looks a little fishy (and i accept your argument, HyVriD, i do, but it still looks fishy) - it's all cool.


----------



## paulogrind (May 23, 2012)

By the way, the 7 string prototype he just finished building is currently on Fred Brum's hands ("Fred The Shred" here on the forum) for a test drive.


----------



## HyVriD (Jun 10, 2012)

MJS said:


> Registering just to promote companies is spamming, whether it's one or several. You should be paying for advertising if that's what you're here to do.
> 
> Not to mention, you have to actually play a guitar before you can review it, so you're off to a horrible start as a "guitar reviewer." You already said you haven't played these and yet here you are promoting them. That doesn't make any sense.
> 
> I can't think of a legit reason to join a forum just to promote a company you have zero experience with.



Again, apologies for depciting myself so. First of all. I never said I wanted to review nor promoted said company, I just said, 'Hey, let me post these guitars because they look awesome.' I never said anythin about reviews, apart from WANTING to review stuff I get my hands on later on in Summer, please reread what I said before insinuating stuff. You got the whole meaning of promotion wrong. Posting pics of gear you like doesnt mean you're promoting a company, you're just expressing your likes, just like people put their guitar (being fender or ibanez or other companies) as a profile pictures. It is only Indirect Promotion. 

As my title implies 'Custom guitar companies worth giving credit to' not promoting....

Get your facts straight please.



MJS said:


> Registering just to promote companies is spamming, whether it's one or several. You should be paying for advertising if that's what you're here to do.
> 
> Not to mention, you have to actually play a guitar before you can review it, so you're off to a horrible start as a "guitar reviewer." You already said you haven't played these and yet here you are promoting them. That doesn't make any sense.
> 
> I can't think of a legit reason to join a forum just to promote a company you have zero experience with.



Will I REVIEW IT later on? hell yeah, but as I lkeep mentioning, this wasn't part of this thread whatsoever.



MJS said:


> Registering just to promote companies is spamming, whether it's one or several. You should be paying for advertising if that's what you're here to do.
> 
> Not to mention, you have to actually play a guitar before you can review it, so you're off to a horrible start as a "guitar reviewer." You already said you haven't played these and yet here you are promoting them. That doesn't make any sense.
> 
> I can't think of a legit reason to join a forum just to promote a company you have zero experience with.



and again., by promote I mean share lol. That's what promote in my language means.


----------



## MJS (Jun 11, 2012)

So, you bumped this dead thread up just to reply to the same post 3 times, without actually saying anything worth saying... and you're _not_ just a spamming idiot? Right.


----------



## bob123 (Jun 12, 2012)

Ill pass. thanks


----------

